# QJ Megaminx(es)



## lilkdub503 (Oct 26, 2009)

I have looked all over this forum, searching and scrolling. I would like to know if anyone has the QJ Megaminx, either tiled or PVC. I don't know if I should get this one, or the MF8 tiled, or the Mefferts.


----------



## CubeNoob1668 (Oct 26, 2009)

well i have a QJ megaminx (tiled) but i'm not sure how valid my input is, seeing as its my only megaminx. personally, i think its great for my first megaminx, it turns pretty smoothly. only downside is that it comes a little loose so it kind of locks up and pops too much


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 26, 2009)

CubeNoob1668 said:


> well i have a QJ megaminx (tiled) but i'm not sure how valid my input is, seeing as its my only megaminx. personally, i think its great for my first megaminx, it turns pretty smoothly. only downside is that it comes a little loose so it kind of locks up and pops too much


This is my experience too. Though my experience counts for less than yours, as I don't own one, I've just tryed one.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 26, 2009)

Theres a post with pictures by that guy from Chile. I've forgotten his name.

EDIT: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14283&highlight=megaminx


----------



## lilkdub503 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hmm. I tried searching "QJ megaminx" and that thread didn't come up. You'd think it would be on the first page, but I guess not. Sorry about that.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Oct 26, 2009)

I have a QJ Megaminx and it is sort of good but I think it will be more smooth once I break it in and put i nsome Silicone. 

BTW Has anyone tried removing their centers because I would like to change the springs as it feels too stiff.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 26, 2009)

I have the MF8 tiled.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Oct 26, 2009)

Should I just have a poll in this thread? It seems like that would be more beneficial to half of what I need. I was looking more for what people thought of the QJ, but I think I worded my first post a little erratically.


----------



## Nykjær (Oct 26, 2009)

I have both the QJ (tiled and pvc) and a Mf8. I Hate the mf8. Pops way to easy, and if adjusted to not pop, its horrible to turn. Both the QJ's i love, but first after sanding the edges (as Stefan does at his meffers) and switching to softer springs (mine from type D) in the tiled one.
Stefans site: http://www.stefan-pochmann.info/spocc/speedsolving/megaminx/


----------



## LNZ (Oct 26, 2009)

I own a black QJ MF8 megaminx with tiles.

It is a very good product and worth buying.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I own I think every type of megaminx that is available at the moment and the QJ I think is the best. It turns very well and it has a good, reasonable price. The only issue is that it does become loose after a lot of use and needs tightening. When you've got the tension right though and it's lubed well, it works like a dream!


----------



## King Koopa (Oct 26, 2009)

I own a new mefferts and I think it is alot better than a QJ...


----------



## Bomber (Oct 26, 2009)

I currently have three types of minx, the PVC, MF8 and the QJ. Against what everyone has said so far I would have to say my MF8 is by far the best.

Why? Well my PVC is set at a compromise between popping and good turning so it's just a bit slow, but never-the-less usable. The QJ, being practically identical to a PVC, I have loosed slightly more than the PVC. Now it pops quite a bit more but is a lot faster.

The MF8 is everything I could want a megaminx to be, it's fast, it _can_ cut corners and it's not overly heavy like the PVC and QJ. So far my MF8 has never popped, being that it's set at the perfect tension, but it's still very fast. The only downside that isn't a problem with the QJ and PVC is the colour differentiation, on the MF8 the blues are almost identical and the yellows aren't incredibly easy to tell apart either. This may only be a problem for white minxes so you should probably look into that.

Anyway, the real choice is between MF8 and QJ/PVC being that QJs are just PVCs with tiles or their own stickers. I hope Charlie can back me up on that? I'll get some pictures, anyway.

Megaminx Comparison



LNZ said:


> I own a black QJ MF8 megaminx with tiles.
> 
> It is a very good product and worth buying.



So is it an MF8 or QJ?


----------



## LNZ (Oct 26, 2009)

On the Ebay seller I got it from, it is listed as both a QJ and a MF8 megaminx.

But many Ebay sellers do not know what exactly they're selling. So I could be wrong. But I do know this. "QJ" appears on 4 of the 12 centres, it is black and has tiles on it. But the "MF8" tag could be a mistake though.


----------



## Novriil (Oct 26, 2009)

It's pretty okay.. I think it could be much better. But you can get them from dealextreme.com with free shipping.


----------



## TemurAmir (Oct 26, 2009)

The QJ megaminx is just a PVC with tiles. I like the Mefferts better, but it costs more than 3 times the QJ.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 27, 2009)

Out of all the minxes I scrambled at Cubetcha, the tiled QJ stood out to me as the worst. Although I can't speak for how people have modified or treated their puzzles, it just didn't seem good. Meffert's is still my favorite.


----------



## LNZ (Oct 27, 2009)

Here's the Ebay product listing where I ordered my megaminx from:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120454405107&ssPageName=STRK:MEBDIX:IT


----------



## guinepigs rock (Sep 29, 2011)

I have an mf8 and qj the qj is by far better but one of my centers snapped off will have to get a new one soon.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 30, 2011)

What is up with people bumping 3 year old threads?


----------

